# [RISOLTO] - Attivare gli Shorcut per menu e icone

## lsegalla

Salve volevo attivare gli shorcut per lanciare i programmi con icone nel desktop o nel menu di K

Ho fatto una ricerca nel forum ma ci son due miliardi di argomenti che non c'entrano una mazza e anche un po' di ricerche combinate che non danno risultato.

Mi sa che devo emergere qualcosa ma non so cosa.

I seguenti comandi non danno risultati

```

# emerge -p shorcut

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "shorcut".

```

```

# eix shorcut

No matches found.

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Nov 08, 2007 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tasto destro sul desktop Create New -> Link to Application... non e' quello che cerchi?

----------

## lsegalla

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tasto destro sul desktop Create New -> Link to Application... non e' quello che cerchi?

 

No, non voglio creare un collegamento, voglio che premendo un tasto si avvii una determinata applicazione

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cerca  nel menu di kde sara' dentro li.... o se usi gnome lo trovi in system -> preferencies -> keyboard shortcut

----------

## djinnZ

centro di controllo -> regionali ed accesso facilitato -> azioni di immissione

per caso?

----------

## lsegalla

Ho guardato, ma non riesco a fare quello che voglio anche se ho già sperimentato tempo fa che quei shortcut funzionano e qualcuno ne uso.

Con altre distro ricordo che andavo sul menu di KDE, facevo tasto destro e sceglievo "MODIFICA ELEMENTO" (che c'è anche in GENTOO)

Ma se lo faccio in gentoo non compare nessuna finestra, non succede proprio nulla.

Forse allora il problema è un altro, comunque sarei contento che funzionase quel menu lì...

----------

## djinnZ

allora è scorciatoie della tastiera ma nelle azioni di immisione mica hai disabilitato il demone?

Il layout di tastiera kde è attivo?

kde-meta o singoli pacchetti?

che versione?

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> allora è scorciatoie della tastiera ma nelle azioni di immisione mica hai disabilitato il demone? 

 

Il demone non credo sia disabilitato e da scorciatoie della tastiera vedo che riesco a impostare quello che mi serve

Una perplessità mi sorge vedendo che da dentro a scorciatoie della tastiera, nel folder scorciatoie comandi nella descrizione si trova il link al editor di menu di kde e cliccandoci sopra non funziona nulla... ecco perchè non riesco a editare direttamente dal menu

come posso abilitare questo ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> kde-meta o singoli pacchetti?

 

mi pareva di essere stato abbastanza chiaro. Se ti chiedo cosa hai installato non lo faccio per poi sentenziare "guarda che sfigato installa ancora kde per intero" ma per poter capire come mai non hai i miei stessi risultati e fornirti un suggerimento utile.

Comunque se hai installato i singoli pacchetti di kde (grazie per avermi fatto notare che me lo ero dimenticato di nuovo) se non mi sbaglio è app-kde/kmenuedit

Se c'è avrai installato i pacchetti nell'ordine sbagliato.

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pareva di essere stato abbastanza chiaro. Se ti chiedo cosa hai installato non lo faccio per poi sentenziare "guarda che sfigato installa ancora kde per intero" ma per poter capire come mai non hai i miei stessi risultati e fornirti un suggerimento utile. 
> 
> 

 

Take it easy, prendila meno di petto:

1. Non ho mai detto che non sei stato chiaro

2. Anche se tu mi dessi dello sfigato perchè faccio una cosa o l'altra per me non sarebbe un problema dato che mi interessa imparare e so di non sapere

3. L'unico motivo per cui è non ho fornito quei dati è che avendo trovato il modo di far funzionare la cosa, pensavo fosse apposto e allora avevo posto un altro quesito e pensavo fosse slegato dalle tue domande, ergo = esistono anche altre motivazioni oltre a quelle che hai ipotizzato tu

4. Non mi piace dar vita a sto genere di controversie, ma faccio 12 ore al giorno di orario continuato mentre imparo anche a usare sto sistema; se poi mi dimentico o sottovaluto l'importanza di una risposta che pensavo non fosse più in argomento capisco che può dare fastidio a chi ripete probabilmente sempre le stesse cose e non trova la collaborazione degli utenti; ma che mi vengano attribuite cose che non ho detto o fatte ipotesi astrali sul perchè dò o non dò una risposta mi pare un pelin eccessivo. Senza rancore.

5. Un malinteso è, scusa se ti ho fatto chiedere la stessa domanda due volte: cercherò di essere sempre più esaustivo di oggi in qualsiasi caso

Detto questo la risposta è... "non lo so"

O meglio penso di aver installato i singoli pacchetti: e ho dei buoni motivi per non ricordarmelo (motivi di salute che mi hanno allontanato per settimane dal posto di lavoro e il kde è stato l'ultimo dei miei pensieri). Quindi sull'aspetto fortuna hai ragione: tanto fortunato so di non esserlo, ma c'è chi sta peggio.

app-kde/kmenuedit lo sto emergendo e suppongo e spero sia la soluzione definitiva (come pensavo all'inizio di dover installare qualcosa)

-- EDIT --

Tutto risolto, grazie

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Take it easy, prendila meno di petto

 

Guarda che scherzavo (e non ho badato alla mancanza del   :Laughing:  , capita).

Se penso che sei un imbecille o che posti solo per risparmiarti una ricerca su google od una lettura della documentazione od anche se sono solo vagamente infastidito dal tuo tono, mi limito ad ignorarti.

Se invece rispondo, come ho fatto, vuol dire che non ho niente da recriminare o da rimproverarti.

----------

